# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  short translation

## possopo

how do you say "another victory tonight?" in serbian? 
thanks for answers ::  
(please use cyrillic letters).

----------


## Luxen

Пошто желите да знате како се ово каже на српском, нудим Вам моју помоћ: _Још једна побједа вечерас_.

----------


## Vlacko

> Пошто желите да знате како се ово каже на српском, нудим Вам моју помоћ: _Још једна побједа вечерас_.

 This sentence written by Luxen is true, but it's written in jekavian dialect, which is not standard Serbian language. 
In standard Serbian language this sentence would be: *Још једна победа вечерас*

----------

